# The Lungbrewery



## gotama (24/8/15)

Has anyone got tasting experience with The Lungbrewery, looking for advise on whats a good juice form there to try for the first time?

Easy going all day vaping type of juice, any recommendations?


----------



## Mike (24/8/15)

There's a juice review section btw  Might be able to find some info there.

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/e-liquid-reviews/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gotama (24/8/15)

ahh perfect thanks mike... still new to the forum so dont know all its avenues yet


----------



## Vapington (24/8/15)

Try Ben's Orange - my fav from the line

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (24/8/15)

The reaper is excellent too.


----------



## Dave (24/8/15)

Heart of Gold is simply sublime, I smashed almost a whole bottle this weekend.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Zaahid237 (24/8/15)

Love REAPER. Do it!!!


----------



## gotama (24/8/15)

i think im gonna give heart of gold a go

Reactions: Like 1


----------

